# sales traces sur l'écran après un nettoyage.



## adn888sw (13 Mars 2014)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de nettoyer mon macbook retina, et j'ai eu l'idée géniale d'utiliser un produit à lunettes sur l'écran:rose:. Normal, c'est fait pour les lunettes alors c'est sûrement pas corrosif. 
Ci joint une photo où on voit la plus grosse tache mais j'ai l'impression que j'ai des traces de chiffon sur l'intégralité de l'écran en regardant bien. 
Ce n'est pas très gênant pour le moment mais bon. Une idée de la cause de cette détérioration? du matériau qui recouvre la dalle? plexiglas?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dxl8flsgmv3vgbf/IMG_1788.JPG

Merci d'avance


----------



## edd72 (13 Mars 2014)

La dalle est en verre (probablement traitée avec un antireflet -?-).

Si tu as utilisé du produit à lunettes, je pense que la trace ne va pas rester. 
Ou alors ton produit à lunettes est bizarre, c'est quoi? Quelle marque? Ca sort d'où? 
(parce que j'imagine même pas l'effet sur des verres de lunettes traités)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mars 2014)

J'utilise également un produit pour lunettes pour nettoyer mes écrans et je n'ai jamais eu aucun souci !

Il faut juste veiller à ce que ton produit soit indiqué pour les verres minéraux ou organiques *traités* et polycarbonates et vendu par un opticien (laisse tomber tous les produits pas chers que tu trouves en grandes surfaces !)


----------



## Locke (13 Mars 2014)

Si tu parles de la grande tache verticale en bas à gauche, moi je pense que tu as mis trop de produit et que celui-ci s'est infiltré derrière la dalle.


----------



## adn888sw (13 Mars 2014)

et bien c'est à dire que je l'a d'abord vaporisé sur le chiffon. je l'ai acheté environ 8 chez un opticien à Tignes. Ca s'appelle clean kit par Henri Beaud. J'ai essayé d'appuyer sur le bord de l'écran à l'endroit de la tache pour voir si la tache bougeait, un peu comme une bulle d'air sous une protection d'écran, mais non, rien ne change. 

j'utilise le même produit avec mes lunettes de vue et mes lunettes de soleil qui ne s'en sont jamais plaintes!

c'est bizarre.


----------



## alito4684 (13 Mars 2014)

Bonjour 
essaye avec un chiffon humide avec juste de l eau tiède pour voir ce que ça donne , c'est ce que je fais pour mon écran rétina .


----------



## Maestro31 (13 Mars 2014)

Les dalles retina ne sont pas en verre, c'est pas comme les macbook pro et c'est bien plus fragile malheureusement. Personnellement, je n'utilise aucun produit pour nettoyer, seulement de la buée et de l'huile de coude (sans rester trop au même endroit). C'est plus long, mais diablement plus efficace et sûr. Si ça ne part pas avec de la buée et de l'huile de coude, c'est mort.


----------



## edd72 (13 Mars 2014)

Maestro31 a dit:


> Les dalles retina ne sont pas en verre, c'est pas comme les macbook pro



Ah oui? Je ne sais pas o_0


----------



## Maestro31 (13 Mars 2014)

Oui c'est un revêtement "plastique" (traité certainement) et qui a d'ailleurs tendance à faire des micro bulle (confondu avec des pixels morts la plupart du temps et pris en charge). Du coup, un produit un peu corrosif pourra probablement altérer la surface.


----------



## PDD (16 Mars 2014)

J'utilise les papiers humides spéciaux lunettes et n'ai jamais eu de problème.


----------



## edd72 (16 Mars 2014)

Maestro31 a dit:


> Oui c'est un revêtement "plastique" (traité certainement) et qui a d'ailleurs tendance à faire des micro bulle (confondu avec des pixels morts la plupart du temps et pris en charge). Du coup, un produit un peu corrosif pourra probablement altérer la surface.



Ca craint.


----------



## adn888sw (19 Mars 2014)

Bon ben le chiffon humide et chaud (!!) n'a rien arrangé, je vais quand même tenter un passage à l'apple store juste pour savoir si c'est normal. De toute façon je dois y aller pour mon iphone.


----------



## alito4684 (19 Mars 2014)

bonne chance alors ! ne leurs dis surtout pas que tu l as nettoyé avec un produit ! juste un nettoyage de temps en temps avec chiffon  !


----------



## macandgospel (11 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,
Je me joint un peu tard à la discussion, mais j'ai moi aussi un souci de trace avec un MBP retina 15'.
Jusqu'à présent aucun souci en nettoyant avec un spray pour nettoyer des lunettes.
Hier j'ai acheté un nouveau spray chez Optic 2000, j'ai bien nettoyé tout l'écran, mais de larges traces sont apparues en bas et à gauche de l'écran, là où j'ai précisément insisté pour récolter toute la poussière déplacée.
Essayer de rattraper la chose avec un chiffon+eau tiède n'a absolument rien changé.
Je vous mets des photos.
Merci pour votre aide...
Alain
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ut57x4c74j9qfc0/FullSizeRender-1.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xmnn4l16zitm2gk/IMG_3011.JPG?dl=0


----------



## skyfoxxp (11 Octobre 2015)

Les écrans anti-reflets, et plus particulièrement les revêtements utilisés sur les Retina sont d'une fragilité absolue.

Ils ont tendance à s'abimer (traces grandissantes) dès qu'on les nettoie, quel que soit le produit utilisé.
Il y a des centaines de pages de forums sur ce sujet. Je vous invite à consulter les forums Apple; certains ont réussi à faire échanger leur écran.

La plus grande prudence est recommandée pour leur nettoyage. Une petite pelure telle que celle fournie avec le mac légèrement imbibée d'eau doit suffire...


----------



## CBi (11 Octobre 2015)

Tu as apparemment vraiment insisté : sauf si tu as étalé un corps gras sur l'écran, les photos ressemblent fort à une disparition de la couche anti-reflets.


----------



## anotuas (11 Octobre 2015)

J'utilise eu produit à vitre classique en grande quantité (Ajax) le seul problème pour moi les rayures dues aux saletés sur l'écran que j'ai tendance à étaler quand je nettoie mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution.


----------



## skyfoxxp (11 Octobre 2015)

J'ai ruiné un écran antireflet avec du produit à vitres, donc vigilance extrême !


----------



## karinetnr (29 Février 2016)

adn888sw a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de nettoyer mon macbook retina, et j'ai eu l'idée géniale d'utiliser un produit à lunettes sur l'écran:rose:. Normal, c'est fait pour les lunettes alors c'est sûrement pas corrosif.
> Ci joint une photo où on voit la plus grosse tache mais j'ai l'impression que j'ai des traces de chiffon sur l'intégralité de l'écran en regardant bien.
> ...


Bonjour,

Voici une réponse très tardive certes mais utile pour les autres :
http://www.01net.com/actualites/app...d-ecran-pour-certains-macbook-pro-923434.html

Bonne chance pour le remplacement ou remboursement.
KJ


----------



## Locke (29 Février 2016)

Oups


----------

